# Lith Printing?



## Efergoh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen a few, one of my classmates is heavy into it. I really like the color and contrast it gives.

Does anyone here do much lith printing? or know where I can get good info on what I need to get started?


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2007)

Two things to open your world. 

1) Read Tim Rudman

2) Enjoy this site


These images will make you drool. Funny you should mention it; I'm taking a workshop on this later in the year. Can't wait!! Looks like fun, doesn't it?


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I've seen that book offered for sale in the FreeStyle catalog.
The horse photo on the cover is what made me want to tinker with lith printing...


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2007)

Efergoh said:


> Thanks for the link. I've seen that book offered for sale in the FreeStyle catalog.
> The horse photo on the cover is what made me want to tinker with lith printing...


Amazing print, isn't it?  That horse lith print. Believe it or not, I don't even think it's the best one in the book. Lots of beautiful work by several people in there. 

The book to read and get the step-by-step info on is the first one he wrote on the subject (it's available through the link). Freestyle can get you going. I'm pretty pumped up about this workshop. 

Ah, so much to do, so much to do! :heart:


----------

